# All in one awesome day! Sharks, Lobster, Mahi, Grouper



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

9/22/12 Kind of a late post but here goes. 
I have to say the water could not have been better, smooth from sun up to sun down. We had a three dive day with a respectable weed line passing through. All three dives on the same spot just in differnt areas. Every time we relocated we fished during our interval and the patches were alive with Mahi. The fun just never stopped as you will see. Alittle long but I hope it is worth it for you.

http://youtu.be/dgST2vjJOFA


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, looks like a great trip. That lane snapper was huge, the state record is only six pounds.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice. 
I enjoyed that, it was a little relief from this Ohio gloom.


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Very, Very Nice!!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice video! Why were the dolphin blowing air like that? Cool to see them that close.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Great video nice haul


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

awsome viedo!! GG


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice!
We were diving just off your port side.....now I know why those sharks were so excited!
We retrieved 114 lionfish and a few lobsters......very nice day.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Very nice!
> We were diving just off your port side.....now I know why those sharks were so excited!
> We retrieved 114 lionfish and a few lobsters......very nice day.


Good job, the lionfish are out of control. Sorry about making the sharks act up. That was my first grouper shot so I was taking it regardless of the silly sharks. I have to say I have a whole new fear of them after watching your experience.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Good job, the lionfish are out of control. Sorry about making the sharks act up. That was my first grouper shot so I was taking it regardless of the silly sharks. I have to say I have a whole new fear of them after watching your experience.


 Those sharks ran like hell the second I aimed my camera's lights at them....works every time! 
Kick A$$ shot on the grouper...most GUYS don't have the ..... to shoot a fish with a shark around!:thumbsup:
Those dolphins made me laugh .....I'm sure they probably do that for some other reason....but it made me wonder if they were imitating the divers ....with bubbles coming out of there heads!!!?????:001_huh:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great porpoise and dolphin video.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

That was awesome...


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Awsome*

Great video.. Can't dive anymore so live my "diving dreams" through others. Thanks for sharing. 

R/Walt


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Great video.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Great porpoise and dolphin video.


I would be interested to see if a marine biologist out there has an explanation for what the "bubble" displays were all about. The star of the video kept blowing bubbles in ...I wonder if it was a play or aggression?


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*dolphins bubbles*



Cajun Spearit said:


> I would be interested to see if a marine biologist out there has an explanation for what the "bubble" displays were all about. The star of the video kept blowing bubbles in ...I wonder if it was a play or aggression?


Those dolphins are smart. He /she knew the fish we had were hooked and was simply waiting for my release. Fact is, they totally could be tring to communicate . thinking thats how we talk to each other...i know i have imitated flipper with fin slaps before just to see if i could get a response. Lets face it, if aliens were to visit our planet and judge our "quality of life " based on physical needs, and amount of time spent working for our daily food sources and basic life functions .... dolphins are waaaaaay ahead of **** sapiens. They spend literally 1% of life for every thing they need, then play the rest of the time. I work at least 5/7 of my life and stay in debt.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Great video! For the folks killing the lionfish, are you eating them are discarding? If eating, are they tasty? Easy cleaning? I have been thinking about starting to take them.


----------

